# Welches Program für Gif ?



## redAngel76 (29. April 2005)

*Hallo zusammen...

Ich würde sehr gerne eigene Gifs erstellen, habe versucht ein gutes und einfaches Program zu finden,    leider wenn dann sind die alle auf Engelisch und die meinungen gehen sehr weit auseinander...  

Kennt ihr ein gutes auf Deutsch...  

Gruß Biene*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. April 2005)

Gimp, gibt's sogar fuer Windows, und fuer fremdsprachlich unbegabte auch auf Deutsch.


----------

